# Panel mit SoftSPS



## enter (23 April 2009)

Hallo suche ein Touch Panel mit SoftSPS programmierbar mit CoDeSys und I/O´s on bord,_Ethernet_ und Windows CE ab 5.0 kennt ihr gute Hersteller ?


----------



## dr.hareg (23 April 2009)

*panel mit i/o unter codesys*

hallo
kann sabo panels empfehlen, günstig und gut aber ob ce 5.0 drauf ist weiss ich leider auch nicht mehr einfach mal gucken unter sabo.de 
lg gerhard


----------



## Controllfreak (23 April 2009)

Ne, ist nicht. Da läuft ein Linux drunter


----------



## enter (24 April 2009)

Machen aber einen guten Eindruck, aber wenn Linux schade


----------



## Controllfreak (24 April 2009)

Den guten Eindruck kann ich bestätigen, aber wenn Du unbedingt ein CE brauchst!?


----------



## BoxHead (24 April 2009)

Wie wäre es mit dem Moeller MFD4? Hat zwar keine Onboard I/Os aber WinCE (Version???)


----------



## trinitaucher (24 April 2009)

nen richtiger Panel-PC:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?industrial_pc/cp62xx_0020.htm

ein Ethernet "Control Panel":
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?industrial_pc/cp66xx.htm

Müsste mittlerweile auch CE6 drauf sein.
I/Os sind nicht mit an Board, aber Beckhoff bietet da ja jede Menge Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Nais (24 April 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.gesys.ch/Display/oa_hardware.htm


Uwe


----------



## ANo (24 April 2009)

Hi,
den MicroInnovation "XV200 Color" mit SoftPLC, Profibus DP Master und ETH + PB-DP-Slaveanschaltung + ein Paar klemmen hatten die mal für 555€ als Kennenlernpaket für Neukunden angeboten. 

http://www.microinnovation.com/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-4/5_view-6/

Zykluszeit bei einem kleinem Programm ca. 10ms. 
Programmierbar mit CoDeSys 2.3 und Galilio 6.


----------

